# Canadian Para Smocks



## Braith-Wafer (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone seen these before?, Issued to the now disbanded Canadian Airborne Regiment. These can still be worn in British service since Canada is a British Commonwealth country.

Images Removed due to bandwidth/copyright theft


----------



## killjoy77 (May 4, 2007)

Ive seen both of these before and snipers in the canadian military still use DPM becuse"It blends better than CADPAT" but honestly I think CADPAT works just fine. the US marine scout snipers still prefer BDU's "woodland" and DCU's "desert" camo over the new "digies" MARPAT.US army snipers still prefer BDU's over the new ACU's but they like them in semi-arid and desert terrains.


----------



## PanzerBob (May 4, 2007)

I was there when the Regiment did it's last parade, it was a solemn and totally unneccessary evolution. Politicos meddling with what they know nothing about, to placate a civilian electorate that doesn't know S**T from Shinola!!!

Bob, sal;


----------



## SuperSLime (Dec 1, 2007)

Braith-Wafer said:


> These can still be worn in British service since Canada is a British Commonwealth country.


 
Crap. There's no such rule. All outer layers must be in British DPM.

This smock would probably qualify, but only because of the DPM pattern. There is NO rule that says you can wear commonwealth kit. Stop telling porkies.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello Mr Braith-Wafer, I have to in form you that you are now banned for bandwidth theft, and copyright theft.



> Before you click on the image below to enter my site, please be aware that the images contained therein are my exclusive property.  DO NOT link your own web-site to any of my photos, as you will consume my limited monthly bandwidth and deprive others of the opportunity to enjoy my site.  Furthermore, DO NOT pilfer my images for public display elsewhere.  If you wish to post one of my images in another location, please have the common courtesy to request my permission beforehand.  I am happy to share my images for the benefit of others, provided that those who wish to use them have the courtesy to ask.



To the site in question. Canuck infantry

Ps i have sent the guy in question an appoligy on behalf of MI.net


PS, DO'NOT USE ONE OF YOU'R OTHER ALIASES AS I WILL BE BANNING THEM AS WELL


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Drone_pilot,
   Well done ! Between you and Bombardier, imposters and scammers beware.


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 2, 2007)

Well done mate!, in the most drunken state that I am in, thank you 
I will post a more reasoned response when I am sober............goood night


----------



## PanzerBob (Dec 2, 2007)

Bravo Zulu,solthumsolthum I was tiring of his nonsense, and as stated before posers and scammers beware,box; this is not your garden variety site.

Bob sal;


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 3, 2007)

He tried to join as *Parsecboy* yesterday, seems he wont take no for an answer.


----------

